

What's the perfect length for online content? - tigger
http://www.newsvend.com/blog/169/whats-the-perfect-length-for-online-content

======
kinj28
It depends..where and when I am accessing it. If thats on my handheld..it
better be to the point, concise and small up to 100 words.

But When I am browsing and in the mode to read on desktop. It goes more than
900 words.

